# Good, Solid Sander



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GOOD REVIEW .

glad you like it , and at that price ,
it's a steal .
they do work wonders ,
just watch sanding the end of your fingers ,
i does hurt ,
and leaves blood on the work (LOL) !


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Thanks David. Yes, it not only removes wood well, but skin too.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Well it only hurts untill you've sanded through the nerves.

After that blood is your main worry.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

That's a great review Brad. It looks like a very good addition to anyone's shop. Personally I always use a disk sander on my fingers to sensitize them for safe cracking purposes. it's all in the touch.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for a good review.

I have yet to find a belt sander or disk sander that did a very good job of dust control. I think, by it's nature, it is hard to effectively collect dust on a belt or disk sander. In contrast, drum sanders seem to do a good job on dust control.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Brad. It sounds like you got a "steal" on this tool. This is a tool that should last you quite a while and prove to be a real asset to your shop.

Have fun with it but try to keep the fingers out of the way.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback LJ's.

*Martyn*- I haven't gone that deep yet, but I'll take your word for it.

*Mike*- I've "sensitized" my fingers once or twice on the belt sander, but not the disc sander. I'll take your word for it too.

*Rich*- I would have to agree. These machines are much like chopsaws, some do better than others at collecting dust, but none are that great.

*Scott*- Yeah, I would say it was a steal of a deal at 50 bucks. I have to admit, it is one of my most enjoyable tools to use in the shop.


----------



## japanesewoodworker (Jan 16, 2010)

I liked your review. I would not know that this was your "first" tool review.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

nice sander, they are use full.


----------



## pantango (Oct 24, 2012)

pc was not aquired by Black and Decker…..Stanley aquired Black and Decker and is now called Stanley Black and Decker. I worked for them and thats whats on my pay checks.

Anyways….I think I'm going to buy this sander. I was looking at a 12 in disc from HF, but for a few more bucks I can have a belt sander too.

Thanks for the review


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

@pantango- I used Wikipedia as my reference for B&D acquiring PC. I was making a long story short and this is the long of it according to Wikipedia:

"In 2005, the Pentair Tools Group-comprising Porter-Cable, Delta Machinery, DeVilbiss Air Power, and others-was purchased by Black & Decker, now Stanley Black & Decker."

Stanley and B&D merged in March of 2010.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porter-Cable

After 2 1/2 years with this sander and using it hard, it still works just as good as the day I bought it. Assuming they're still made the same, you won't be disappointed.


----------

